# Pacemaker Interrogation



## rluper (May 14, 2012)

Can pacemaker interrogation be billed with an offiice visit?


----------



## jemimah crescentia (May 15, 2012)

Yes, pacemaker interrogation can be billed separately with office visits as they are separately billable procedures,

Dr.Jemimah Crescentia,CPC


----------



## mshay134 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just make sure to use -25 modifier


----------

